# Difference between carte de résidne t longue durée UE 10 ans and carte de résident permanent in terms of benefits and rights



## van_suso

Hello,

I was wondering whether there's any _real difference_ between the above two cards mentioned, in terms of benefits. I see that on this website of demarche interieur gouv (Démarches - Ministère de l'Intérieur) there's a line that says the following about renewal of carte de résident UE:

"Comment renouveler la carte ?
En renouvellement de votre carte de _résident de longue durée - UE_, vous pouvez :

soit faire de nouveau une demande de carte de _résident de longue durée - UE_,
soit faire une demande de _*carte de résident permanent*_."
If I understand correctly from the above website, *with a carte de résident 10 ans UE alone*,

One can leave EU for up to 3 _consecutive_ years and France up to 6 _consecutive_ years without falling out of status
Deportation is hard (*Is it though? Please correct if I'm wrong!* - I'll ask a separate question later on this subject, not that I've committed a crime







)
One can be an employee and an auto-entrepreneur at the same time
Other benefits ...
*But my question is:*

Is there a benefit(s) that's tied_ solely _to the carte de résident permanent, that's not tied to the carte de résident longue durée UE 10 ans? Or with the latter alone, can I think of myself as a permanent resident of France?

Thanks in advance!


----------

